# Visiting Hilton Head for 1st time in Mid August



## Luvtoride (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,
We and another couple will be visiting Hilton Head for the 1st time Aug 17-24.  We are flying into Savannah and staying at the Marriott Grande Ocean Resort.  
Any recommendations for things to do, places to eat, golf courses to check out or any other tips for the area would be greatly appreciated.  We have heard that Savannah is nice to check out and spend a day exploring.  We love finding great local restaurants which are somewhat off the "tourist beaten path".  
Thanks for any help or advice you can provide.
Brian


----------



## cissy (Jul 4, 2013)

Take the Spirit of Harbor Town boat to Savannah, and take a day trip to Charleston.  I think you'll enjoy both.  It's going to be really hot and humid in August, so golf as early in the day as possible.  I love Red Fish and the Santa Fe for restaurants.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 4, 2013)

We also recommend Redfish.  If you like low-country cooking, we enjoy Dye's Gullah Fixin's.

A few other things we have liked:
Gullah tour of Hilton Head that leaves from the Coastal Discovery Museum http://www.gullaheritage.com/ 
Gullah tour of Charleston http://gullahtours.com/
Calibogue Cruise to Daufuskie Island with optional self-guided golf cart tour http://www.daufuskiefreeport.com/
Bicycle riding on the beach and in Sea Pines Plantation - you get a free entry pass to Sea Pines when you stay at Grand Ocean. 

If you haven't done so, consider reading the book "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil", before going to Savannah.  Much of Savannah tourism has to do with sites mentioned in the book.  A trolley tour is a good way to see the historic district.  You can get off and reboard as many times as you want.  Consider touring a historic home.  We enjoyed the Owens-Thomas House.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 4, 2013)

hjtug said:


> We also recommend Redfish.  If you like low-country cooking, we enjoy Dye's Gullah Fixin's.
> 
> A few other things we have liked:
> Gullah tour of Hilton Head that leaves from the Coastal Discovery Museum http://www.gullaheritage.com/
> ...


Hi, Thanks for all of the recommendations.  You're not the first person to recommend that book and the Movie based on it for a perspective of Savannah.  We will definitely check out some of these things.  Thanks again!
Brian


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Groupon always has a bunch of Savannh/HHI deals.  We usually start checking them out a few months before for ideas.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 4, 2013)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi, Thanks for all of the recommendations.  You're not the first person to recommend that book and the Movie based on it for a perspective of Savannah.  We will definitely check out some of these things.  Thanks again!
> Brian



If you have the time, the book is better than the movie.  Among other things, it contains the names of the various sites.


----------



## Poette (Jul 4, 2013)

We like It's Greek to Me, if you like gyro's/greek food. Giuseppes in Shelter Cove is good for pizza/sandwich. Black Marlin grill has good seafood.  Not exactly off the 'tourist' list but still a good meal at Bonefish Grill & Carrabas.  I've also wanted to try Savor the Low Country Food Tour which introduces local restaurants & food samplings.  Other tuggers recommended it, but haven't yet had the chance to go.


----------



## cpnuser (Jul 5, 2013)

*Moondoggies- Port Royal*

Bought a Moondoggie's $25 certificate http://www.moondoggiescafe.net/ from the www.restaurant.com  a while back. It is located in a two story house in old Port Royal near Beaufort. It kind of reminds of Pepper's Porch in Bluffton, if anyone has been there. The crabcakes and fried pickles were delicious & service was excellent. If you are in Beaufort for the day, it would be a great place to eat. They have a lunch & dinner menu. Call for their hours. Check out the good reviews from customers. You won't be disappointed.  Although I have not been there, Roastfish & Cornbread on Hilton Head has great reviews.  A gift certificate for R&C was on  www.dealsaver.com sometime ago.  I'd sign up for the above sites & groupon to be notified of good deals in the Hilton Head area.  We did a couple of tours in Savannah(graveyard & city) & enjoyed both.  If you have any Marines in your group, you might enjoy going to the Parris Island Marine Corp Recruit Depot & see the Marine Corp museum on base.  Hope it's not too hot & humid during your visit in August.  ENJOY!


----------



## UK Fan (Jul 5, 2013)

We really like the Black Marlin for dinner.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 5, 2013)

My favorites are Red Fish and Michael Anthony's for dinner.  Captain Woody's and Steamers for lunch.  The Jazz Corner is great for live music; the food there is pretty good too !


----------



## jme (Jul 5, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> My favorites are Red Fish and Michael Anthony's for dinner.  Captain Woody's and Steamers for lunch.  The Jazz Corner is great for live music; the food there is pretty good too !



Captain Woody's has closed.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 5, 2013)

OH NO!!!!!  WHen did that happen, do you know?


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 6, 2013)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi,
> We and another couple will be visiting Hilton Head for the 1st time Aug 17-24.  We are flying into Savannah and staying at the Marriott Grande Ocean Resort.
> Any recommendations for things to do, places to eat, golf courses to check out or any other tips for the area would be greatly appreciated.  We have heard that Savannah is nice to check out and spend a day exploring.  We love finding great local restaurants which are somewhat off the "tourist beaten path".
> Thanks for any help or advice you can provide.
> Brian



We were staying at Grande Ocean last August.  It was very hot and humid but not unbearably so.  If you stick to coastal areas and water in general it'll be much more enjoyable.  We won a kayaking trip to spot dolphins during the weekly get together round the pool and this was a fantastic trip and worth paying for.  The trip sets off from the jetty by the harbour lighthouse.

We also visited Savannah and took a trolley tour of the city.  I certainly wouldn't walk it, far too hot.  15 minutes walk interspersed with a few minutes in an air conditioned shop helps.  We ate at the Pirate House, not particularly recommended as the food was mediocre.

We had a bad experience at the Skull Creek Boathouse, we ate outside and were swamped with flies to the point that we couldn't eat the food after they'd been crawling all over it.  The food wasn't up to much and the service was appalling.  Other people rate it so I guess food recommendations are really subjective.  I don't recall any particularly memorable meals in Hilton Head but then I wasn't particularly enamoured with Southern cuisine.

If you intend on watching the fireworks in the harbour then my advice is to get there early.  The car parks fill up very quickly and you might find yourself left with quite a hike if you leave it too late.


----------



## jme (Jul 6, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> OH NO!!!!!  WHen did that happen, do you know?



We were at HH a week ago waiting to be seated for breakfast at Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe, and we walked around near Capt Woody's and Black Marlin. Capt Woody's was conspicuously empty inside and had cardboard signs in the windows saying "Closed" and "Coming Soon Capt Fishy's", whatever that will be (???).... 

BUT, here's what I came up with just today.....

*Aha!  Good news!!!!*  Capt Woody's hasn't closed , just MOVED to a new location (altho I liked the old one).  
Here's the scoop:

http://goo.gl/maps/0Nukp

http://www.celebratehiltonhead.com/article/3151/captain-woodys-just-a-different-door

Whew


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, excellent!  I'm glad they are still in business  ( But I liked the old location too.......)


----------



## NJmom (Jul 7, 2013)

This was our favorite place last August .  They have both indoor and outdoor seating. 
http://www.hhbackyard.com/


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Where did Capt Woody's moved to on The Island ?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 9, 2013)

*Shark fishing*



Luvtoride said:


> Hi,
> We and another couple will be visiting Hilton Head for the 1st time Aug 17-24.  We are flying into Savannah and staying at the Marriott Grande Ocean Resort.
> Any recommendations for things to do, places to eat, golf courses to check out or any other tips for the area would be greatly appreciated.  We have heard that Savannah is nice to check out and spend a day exploring.  We love finding great local restaurants which are somewhat off the "tourist beaten path".
> Thanks for any help or advice you can provide.
> Brian



I just got back from Hilton Head.  We did shark fishing in Port Royal Sound and I had a 80 lb. blacktip go airborne and cut 100 lb. test line like it was spaghetti.  Just catch the charters at the Skull Creek Marina.


----------

